# Lead poisoning



## Mike2coat

Be been painting since about 1994 and I was thinking of getting tested for lead poisoning, I have a couple symptoms but then it could just be middle age. Have any of you guys ever been treated for lead poisoning or my just worrying too much


----------



## Gough

Mike2coat said:


> Be been painting since about 1994 and I was thinking of getting tested for lead poisoning, I have a couple symptoms but then it could just be middle age. Have any of you guys ever been treated for lead poisoning or my just worrying too much


It might be worth getting a test. The usual blood lead level measurement can be deceptive, however, since it is really only a reflection of recent exposure.


----------



## kdpaint

Yeah, it's worth getting tested if you have had recent exposure, or you were regularly exposed for years.

I got tested after a media blasting gig a while back. Turns out the substrate was lead free, but the amount of air being pushed through 1" hose (only suckers use 3/4") raised lead dust from the sub floor. I felt really tired and dumb after 4 days, so I went to express care. I was at 38 ug/dL. 

The "good" news was at that level (just under the "seriously elevated" level) they don't do any chelation treatment.

this site is helpful

https://www.health.ny.gov/publications/2584/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

What are the symptoms?

The older I get the less shìt I can take. 

It's that one of them?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Yep.

The symptoms of lead poisoning may include:


Abdominal pain and cramping (usually the first sign of a high, toxic dose of lead poison)
Aggressive behavior
Anemia
Constipation
Difficulty sleeping
Headaches
Irritability
Loss of previous developmental skills (in young children)
Low appetite and energy
Reduced sensations
Very high levels of lead may cause vomiting, staggering walk, muscle weakness, seizures, or coma.


----------



## slinger58

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What are the symptoms? The older I get the less shìt I can take. It's that one of them?


No. That's just a normal part of the aging process. Just read some Chrisn posts, that's where you're headed.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We test ourselves and crew once a season now instead of every lead job.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep.
> 
> The symptoms of lead poisoning may include:
> 
> 
> Abdominal pain and cramping (usually the first sign of a high, toxic dose of lead poison)
> Aggressive behavior
> Anemia
> Constipation
> Difficulty sleeping
> Headaches
> Irritability
> Loss of previous developmental skills (in young children)
> Low appetite and energy
> Reduced sensations
> Very high levels of lead may cause vomiting, staggering walk, muscle weakness, seizures, or coma.


I have most of those symptoms without the lead:blink:


----------



## Brian C

I was a good looking guy before I got lead poisoned. Look at my appearance these-days.


----------



## Mike2coat

Brian C said:


> I was a good looking guy before I got lead poisoned. Look at my appearance these-days.


 that made me laugh.


----------



## Roamer

We had a guy go through the chelation therapy for lead poisoning. Afterwards he was told by his doctor to stop painting altogether.


----------



## lilpaintchic

the only person that can give you the accurate information you seek is a person educated and licensed to do so. that is a physician. you are concerned about it. get over the fear part and go talk to the doc! avoidance will only create more stress. good luck dude, hope all is well and its just a case of thinking too hard. i do that a lot too sometimes.


----------

